# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  'Εκρηξη στο Friendship Gas στο Πέραμα

## karystos

Έκρηξη σημειώθηκε στο πλοίο FRIENDSHIP GAS (?) στην ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική βάση Περάματος. Δεν υπάρχουν ακριβείς πληροφορίες αλλά λέγεται ότι αγνοούνται από ένα έως πέντε άτομα. Προφανώς δεν είχε γίνει σωστό gas free.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Προφανώς δεν είχε γίνει σωστό gas free.


Για ακόμη μια φορά !

----------


## Morgan

Ayta einai ta dysaresta kai ta dyskola . elpizw sto telos na pane ola kala kai na mhn yparksoun thymata.

Re pousth mou , vasika pragmata , routina kai systhmata pou yparxoun xronia kai exoun apodeixthei swsta kai den ta akolouthoume. Kai den milaw mono gia ayth thn periptwsh POU AKOMA DEN KSEROUME TI GINETAI.

Alla kai panw sta vaporia… vlepeis na milane gia to gas free kai ta metra asfaleias les kai einai agkareia

----------


## Natsios

Kanenas den koitaei an throute ta metra asfaleias. Kai oles oi adeies gia ergasies ktl apo limenarxeia einai thema mizas! Oloi ta kseroume

----------


## Natsios

To thema einai na min exoume thymata. 
Twra milane gia epta agnooumenous

----------


## .voyager

Δυστυχώς, 2 νεκροί ανασύρθησαν από το πλοίο και 6 ακόμη άτομα αγνοούνται...

----------


## mastrovasilis

αυτά είναι το άσχημο της όλης υπόθεσης. ας ελπίσουμε οτι δεν θα έχουμε άλλα θύματα. :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ayta einai ta dysaresta kai ta dyskola . elpizw sto telos na pane ola kala kai na mhn yparksoun thymata.
> 
> Re pousth mou , vasika pragmata , routina kai systhmata pou yparxoun xronia kai exoun apodeixthei swsta kai den ta akolouthoume. Kai den milaw mono gia ayth thn periptwsh POU AKOMA DEN KSEROUME TI GINETAI.
> 
> Alla kai panw sta vaporia… vlepeis na milane gia to gas free kai ta metra asfaleias les kai einai agkareia


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου φίλε morgan .Απλά πράγματα και όχι μόνο δεν ακολουθούνται , αλλά αντιμετωπίζονται και αρνητικά τις περισσότερες φορές, ακόμη και από τα πληρώματα , και ας είναι για την ασφάλεια τους .Δυστυχώς κάποιοι δεν γύρισαν σπίτι σήμερα !

----------


## MELE

συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σας.κανεις δεν κανει ολουσ τους ελεγχους.και οπως ειπε και καποιος ολοι πιεζουν να γινει η επισκευη γρηγορα (εταιρια, ναυλωτες).αλλα κανεις δεν σκεφτοταν αν γινοταν καποιο ατυχημα.αυτοι καλα τα λενε απο τα γραφεια τους.εμεις γιατι τους ακουμε και δεν κανουμε το σωστο???

----------


## Leo

Ο απολογισμός από το ατύχημα είναι τελικά βαρύς, τα τελευταία νέα είναι πικρά και μιλούν για πέντε νεκρούς και 3 ακόμη αγνοούμενους.

Πηγή: Marinews

----------


## Baz

Τελικά ο 'φόρος' θυματων αυξηθηκε και εφτασε στους 8 αδικοχαμενους συνανθρώπους μας !!!  Ολα αυτα για την καταραμενη ...ρουτινα !!! :Mad:

----------


## MELE

to thema einai na einai ta teleytaia thymata poy feygoyn etsi me ayto ton adoxo tropo.gia na doyme twra poios ftaiei gia ayto to apotelesma?kai an plhrwsei.

----------


## Leo

Στους οκτώ οι νεκροί .... :Sad:  σύμφωνα με το *in.gr*

----------


## koukou

Πράγματι τα νέα αυτά είναι θλιβερά! Ευθύνες για όλα αυτά τα ατυχήματα δεν έχουν μόνο οι αρμόδιες αρχές αλλά και οι ίδιοι οι εργαζόμενοι! Πολλά από τα ατυχήματα οφείλονται σε μικρό μερεμετάκια – κολλήματακια  ¨¨να ένα γαζάκι θα κάνω¨¨ και ξαφνικά καίγετε όλο το βαπόρι! Καλό θα ήταν να μην ξεχνάμε τους κανόνες και τις διατάξεις ασφαλείας !  
   Στο χθεσινό βέβαια περιστατικό η ευχή όλων ήταν να είναι το τελευταίο , καθώς δεν θέλουμε άλλους νεκρούς συνανθρώπους μας σε αυτή τη ΜΑΥΡΗ λίστα! Από όσο θυμάμαι και στο προηγούμενο ατύχημα πάλι την ίδια ευχή  είχαμε δώσει…. 
….και  τελικά,¨¨ αχ αυτό το καθαρό χεράκι με το λευκό κρανάκι  και τον μετρητή αναθυμιάσεων ¨¨ ξέρει άραγε πόσο βαρύ είναι το χεράκι του την ώρα που βάζει την υπογραφούλα του για έλεγχο gas free???Τι την βάζεις βρέ  άνθρωπε   μου  την τζίφρα σου, αφού την  βάλεις δεν την βάλεις θα φταίει ο έρημος που έστειλες στον άλλο κόσμο, ¨¨έφταιγε η λάμπα  δεν ήταν προβλεπόμενη¨¨!
Ζητώ συγνώμη για το ύφος  της γραφής μου, όμως είναι τραγικό κάθε χρόνο να βλέπουμε συνανθρώπους μας να χάνονται !

----------


## Leo

Το τραγικό δεν είναι το " καθε χρόνο " αλλά το πολλές φορές κάθε χρόνο όπως είναι στην πράξη.... Μπορεί να μην έχουν άλλα περιστατικά τόσα πολλά θύματα όμως και μια ανθρώπινη ζωή είναι ουσιατική απώλεια.

----------


## Kapetanissa

Οι εργαζόμενοι σκοτώνονται και οι εργαζόμενοι φταίνε... Ουδείς άλλος έχει ευθύνη; 

Και επειδή το έψαξα λίγο το θεματάκι... Το καράβι είχε σημαία Πάναμα όμως το μανατζάριζε η *MAGNUS CARRIERS ATHENS - GREECE.* Το πλήρωμα όμως όπως αναφέρεται στο *vesseltracker* ήταν Ισπανοί και Φιλιππινέζοι. Ακόμη και ο Γραμματικός που είναι ανάμεσα στους αγνοούμενους ήταν *Φιλιππινέζος*. Δεν έχω τίποτε με τους ξένους ναυτικούς αλλά ξέρουμε όλοι πως δεν τους προτιμούν τυχαία από τους Έλληνες. 

Ένα ακόμη στοιχείο είναι *η ηλικία του πλοίου*. Αν και μετέφερε ένα από τα πιο επικίνδυνα φορτία ήταν *27 ετών. Κατασκευής του 1981*. Η χτεσινή φωτιά δεν ήταν η μοναδική. Οι εργαζόμενοι στην επισκευή του, *ανέφεραν* πως και την προηγούμενη μέρα είχε εκδηλωθεί φωτιά: 

*«Χτες είπε - είχαν πάρει φωτιά οι αποθήκες του καραβιού. Κάτω από αυτή ήταν συνάδελφοι και κολλούσαν το πάτωμά της που είχαν από καλώδια μέχρι μουσαμάδες και άλλα εύφλεκτα υλικά. Από σπίθα άρπαξαν φωτιά και ευτυχώς που ήμασταν κοντά και καταφέραμε να τη σβήσουμε. Ολα προειδοποιούσαν ότι κάποια στιγμή θα γινότανε το κακό»...* 

Εκτός της κατάστασης του ίδιου του πλοίου που όπως μαρτυρούν τα στοιχεία δεν ήταν και η καλύτερη, υπήρξε φοβερή αμέλεια στην τήρηση των κανόνων ασφαλείας. Και η αμέλεια δεν ήταν μόνο των εργαζομένων. Αλίμονο αν οι εργαζόμενοι και μόνο είναι υπεύθυνοι να τα τηρούν όταν μάλιστα ελλοχεύει ο κίνδυνος να χαθούν τόσες ανθρώπινες ζωές. Όπως επίσης δημοσιεύτηκε στο *ΕΘΝΟΣ*:




> Η πλειονότητα των εργαζομένων δήλωνε πως *η εντατικοποίηση της δουλειάς και η παντελής έλλειψη μέτρων ασφαλείας* έγιναν για άλλη μια φορά, όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα, η αιτία να χάσουν τη ζωή τους εργάτες της Ζώνης, οικογενειάρχες. 
> 
> Η χθεσινή φωτιά, όπως είπε ο εργάτης, ξέσπασε, γιατί *γίνονταν εργασίες με φλόγα και ακριβώς από κάτω βρίσκονταν στοιβαγμένες πάρα πολλές σακούλες με σκουπίδια*. 
> 
> Ο ίδιος κατήγγειλε πως *στο συγκεκριμένο αμπάρι υπήρχε μια επένδυση από πολυεστέρα, η οποία θα έπρεπε να είχε αφαιρεθεί πριν ξεκινήσουν τις εργασίες τους οι ελασματουργοί.* Αν και το πλοίο, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, διέθετε πιστοποιητικό γκας-φρι, οι εργαζόμενοι δηλώνουν κατηγορηματικά πως δεν είχε καθαριστεί τελείως και πως δεν είχαν ληφθεί τα αναγκαία μέτρα ασφαλείας.


Καράβια παμπάλαια και πληρώματα φτηνά. Κανείς να ελέγξει αν τηρούνται οι κανονισμοί ασφαλείας...  Αδήλωτοι και ανασφάλιστοι εργαζόμενοι στις επισκευές. Και μετά ψάχνουμε το ΤΙΣ ΠΤΑΙΕΙ και σηκώνουμε το δάχτυλο και δείχνουμε εκείνους που σε κάθε ατύχημα είναι οι ίδιοι θύματα;

----------


## sv1xv

> Ευθύνες για όλα αυτά τα ατυχήματα δεν έχουν μόνο οι αρμόδιες αρχές αλλά και οι ίδιοι οι εργαζόμενοι!


Πολύ σωστό αυτό, αλλά για διάφορους λόγους θέλουμε να το ξεχνάμε. Πολλοί από τους μικροεργολάβους είναι χτεσινοί εργατοτεχνίτες. 

Αν τους μιλήσει κάποιος φιλικά για τις επικίνδυνες πρακτικές, έχουν έτοιμη απάντηση: "αυτά δεν συμβαίνουν σε μένα", "εγώ 30 χρόνια στο χώρο, θα μου κάνεις μάθημα;", "ο άλλος (που του σκοτώθηκαν 2 τεχνίτες και ακόμα πληρώνει τα κερατιάτικα σε δικηγόρους και λαδόκολλες) ήταν άτυχος", και το παροιμιώδες: "αν είναι να σου συμβεί δε σε σώζει τίποτα, μη χρησιμοποιείς ΜΑΠ γιατί θα γελάνε πίσω από την πλάτη σου". Το τελευταίο μου το έτριψαν στη μούρη στη ΔΕΗ Μεγαλόπολης γιατί φορούσα κράνος. Τα ίδια ακούς και από τεχνίτες και από εργοδηγούς και από αφεντικά.

Μια φορά ένα παλιόπαιδο πήγε να ανάψει κλίβανο υγραερίου που μόλις είχε σβήσει η φλόγα από μόνη της. Όταν του είπα να αφήσει πρώτα τον αέρα για λίγο να καθαρίσει η εστία μου απάντησε ότι ξέρει καλύτερα τι να κάνει γιατί ο πατέρας του δουλεύει 30 χρόνια στη Shell Gas.:evil:

Γιατί οι εργολάβοι διαχειρίζονται το gas free σαν ένα τυπικό παλιόχαρτο; Στην πραγματικότητα ακόμα και αν έχει επίσημο (και γνήσιο) gas free, κάθε υπεύθυνος εργολάβος πρέπει να τσεκάρει *για δική του εξασφάλιση* -όχι για τις αρχές- περιοδικά τους χώρους που εργάζεται και τους γειτονικούς είτε με ηλεκτρονικό ανιχνευτή είτε με draegger που είναι και πάμφθηνο. 

Οι ηλεκτοσυγκολλητές και οι χειριστές τροχών κοπής και λείανσης πότε θα μάθουν τα αυτονόητα: "Αφεντικό θα κολλήσω/τρυπήσω σε λίγο το μπουλμέ/σωλήνα. Ξέρουμε τι είναι απο την άλλη;".

----------


## Kapetanissa

> Πολύ σωστό αυτό, αλλά για διάφορους λόγους θέλουμε να το ξεχνάμε. Πολλοί από τους μικροεργολάβους είναι χτεσινοί εργατοτεχνίτες.


χτεσινοί... μα "χτες" καλέ μου ήταν ζωντανοί κι αυτοί:

*Ηλίας Ρουσσάκης 51 ετών* 
*Παναγιώτης Πασπαράκης 44 ετών* 
*Παύλος Νικολαΐδης 54 ετών* 
*Κώστας Οικονομάκης 30 ετών* 
*Φλωράν Αντιάσης 25 ετών* 
*Ασούκ Χαμπτινάκ 32 ετών* 
*Γιάννης Παπαϊωάννου 57 ετών* 
*Ρομουάντο Γιόπια υποπλοίαρχος* 
Τώρα δεν είναι πια... 

Και τα πέντε παιδιά του Ρουσάκη, που μόλις πριν ένα μήνα είχαν χάσει και τη μάνα τους από ανίατη ασθένεια, δε θα ξαναδούν τον πατέρα που είχε γίνει και μάνα. Στους πέντε δρόμους από τώρα και για κάθε αύριο. Τι σημασία έχει αν στο χτες είχαν τουλάχιστον τον πατέρα να τρέχει σαν είλωτας για να τα αναστήσει; Όση σημασία έχει που οι σημερινοί εργολάβοι ήταν κάποτε..... εργατοτεχνίτες. 

Και μια και μίλησες για χτες... Αυτό το χτες στο Πέραμα μετράει από το 1997 και μόνο 36 νεκρούς:





> 10 Φλεβάρη 1997 Ρουμάνος μεταλλεργάτης αγνώστων λοιπών στοιχείων στο πλοίο «ΔΟΡΥΦΟΡΟΣ».
> 
> 15 Μάρτη 1997 Κώστας Γιαβρής και ένας ακόμα Νιγηριανός εργάτης, στο δεξαμενόπλοιο «ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ», συνεργείο Κελαϊδή.
> 
> 22 Απρίλη 1997 Δημήτρης Κύρης στο «ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΜΠΡΙΤΖ».
> 
> 23 Ιούνη 1997 Κωνσταντίνος Γεωργιάδης στο συνεργείο Βουδούρη.
> 
> 5 Δεκέμβρη 1999 ο Λευτέρης Τσιέχου στο πλοίο «ΑΣΦΑΛΤ ΤΡΕΪΝΤΕΡ».
> ...


Οι εργάτες νεκροί, οι εργολάβοι ζωντανοί. Αυτή είναι η ουσία.

----------


## sv1xv

> Οι εργάτες νεκροί, οι εργολάβοι ζωντανοί. Αυτή είναι η ουσία.


Όχι, δεν είναι αυτή η ουσία. Η τραγική κατάσταση των συνεχιζόμενων δυστυχημάτων που προκαλείται από τον εγωϊσμό, τη βιασύνη, την αμέλεια και το κυνήγι του κέρδους δεν λύνεται με τέτοια συνθήματα.

Η μόνη κίνηση προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση τα τελευταία χρόνια ήταν η ίδρυση του Μητρώου, και αυτήν αναγκάστηκαν να την πάρουν πίσω ανοίγοντας το Μητρώο σε όλους, άρα ακυρώνοντάς το, επειδή φοβήθηκαν το πολιτικό κόστος. Και η βρώμικη πραγματικότητα είναι πως οι ίδιοι που σήμερα χύνουν κροκοδείλια δάκρυα στα τηλεοπτικά παράθυρα και εξαργυρώνουν το πένθος με πολιτικά ωφέλη είναι αυτοί που κάτω από το τραπέζι πίεσαν για άνοιγμα του Μητρώου στους αεριτζήδες.

----------


## MELE

min xexname oti polles fores ftaiei kai o idios o ploiarxos.mporoyse na pei o idios oti den tha tis epitaxynei giati blepei oti yparxei kindynos ekrixews.poy einai oi kapetanaioi ekeinoi oi opoioi pragmatika den fobontoysan kanenan.

----------


## Kyriakos

> αυτοι καλα τα λενε απο τα γραφεια τους.εμεις γιατι τους ακουμε και δεν κανουμε το σωστο???


Γιατί θέλετε να είστε αρεστοί και να σας πάει ο Αρχιπλοίαρχος.
Γιατί θέλετε να δείξετε παληκάρια και να "σώσετε" την κατάσταση.
Γιατί νομίζετε οτί θα το αναγνωρίσουν.
Γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνετε οτί τελικά τα έυσημα θα τα αρπάξει κάποιος από το γραφείο.

Θες και άλλα?  :Mad: 

... μην το πάρεις προσωπικά, ε;  :Wink:

----------


## Kapetanissa

> Όχι, δεν είναι αυτή η ουσία. Η τραγική κατάσταση των συνεχιζόμενων δυστυχημάτων που προκαλείται από τον εγωϊσμό, τη βιασύνη, την αμέλεια και το κυνήγι του κέρδους δεν λύνεται με τέτοια συνθήματα.


Μα δεν πρότεινα λύση. Απλώς την πραγματικότητα κατέγραψα. 

Όσο για το Μητρώο που προτείνεις, μπορεί να αποτελεί μία λύση...  αλλά όπως λες κι εσύ όχι λύση μόνιμη αφού μπορούν με κινήσεις κάτω από το τραπέζι να το ακυρώνουν...

----------


## sv1xv

Kapetanissa, προσπαθείς να φέρεις με τρόπο τη συζήτηση προς το πολιτικο-κομματικό ή κάνω λάθος? :evil: Εγώ αυτό που είχα να πώ το έγραψα καθαρά, σχεδόν φωτογραφικά. Από κει και πέρα για το συγκεκριμένο δυστύχημα ας περιμένουμε λίγο για το πόρισμα, ήδη οι πρώτες πληροφορίες δείχνουν ότι πρόκειται για το αποτέλεσμα ανεκδιήγητης προχειρότητας.

----------


## Kapetanissa

Δεν έμαθα στη ζωή μου να προσπαθώ να φέρω κάπου τη συζήτηση. Μου αρέσει να λέω τα σύκα σύκα και στη σκάφη σκάφη. Το ίδιο και για το υπό συζήτηση θέμα. 

Επίσης έχω μάθει να σέβομαι ένα χώρο που με φιλοξενεί και τους συνομιλητές μου. Ο χώρος του Nautilia.gr δεν είναι χώρος πολιτικός ούτε και κομματικός.  Σωστά; Γιατί λοιπόν προσβάλλεις και εμένα καταλογίζοντάς μου έλλειψη θάρρους να εκφράσω με ειλικρίνεια τη γνώμη μου αλλά και προσπαθείς να γυρίσεις το θέμα σε πολιτικό - κομματικό επίπεδο; 

Εκτός αυτών, αν θες την προσωπική μου γνώμη, η κομματική εκμετάλλευση και μάλιστα του θανάτου οκτώ ανθρώπων είναι ούτως ή άλλως απεχθής τακτική. 

Έχω όμως και μια άλλη εντύπωση από όσα έγραψες. Και θα σου την πω ευθέως όπως μου αρέσει πάντα να μιλώ. *Σχημάτισα λοιπόν την εντύπωση ότι αυθαίρετα θεώρησες πως ο διαχωρισμός σε εργάτες και εργολάβους σήμαινε και διάκριση σε ορισμένα κόμματα.* Είναι έτσι ή κάνω λάθος; 

Και από την άλλη...  Η ανεκδιήγητη προχειρότητα που επιδικάζεις είναι πολύ γενικός χαρακτηρισμός. Και δεν ενδιαφέρει κιόλας σε μια σοβαρή έρευνα ατυχήματος. Το θέμα είναι αν υπήρξε ή όχι σκοπιμότητα στη δημιουργία των εκρηκτικών όρων που οδήγησαν στην τραγωδία. Και ποιοι είναι οι υπεύθυνοι. Ποιοι ευθύνονται που κάθε τρεις και λίγο θρηνούμε θύματα στη ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική του Περάματος. Πρέπει να ανήκεις σε κάποιο κόμμα για να σε ενδιαφέρει αυτό; Το να είσαι απλά άνθρωπος δεν αρκεί; 

Λυπάμαι ειλικρινά που *στην εποχή μας έχουμε φτάσει το ενδιαφέρον για το συνάνθρωπο να το μεταφράζουμε και αυτό με τα κριτήρια του κέρδους...*  Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση κέρδους στα κουκιά...  Κι αυτό αποτελεί κατά τη γνώμη μου τη γενεσιουργό αιτία όλων των προβλημάτων μας και όχι μόνο των ατυχημάτων στο Πέραμα: Το έλλειμμα παιδείας. Είναι αυτό που υποσκάπτει τη συμπεριφορά μας σε όλες τις καθημερινές μας δραστηριότητες. Δε λειτουργούμε πλέον με αρχές και ιδανικά αλλά με το ατομικό μας συμφέρον και μόνο. Και την ίδια ώρα δεν είμαστε σε θέση να αντιληφθούμε πως η κοινωνία δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει εποικοδομητικά όταν στηρίζεται στο ατομικό και όχι στο γενικό συμφέρον. Μοιάζει η προσπάθειά μας των συφοριασμένων σαν των Τρώων, που έγραψε και ο ποιητής. Ή σαν εκείνου που στέκεται στην άκρη του κλαδιού και παίρνει ένα πριόνι και το πριονίζει... 

Συμπτωματικά τώρα μόλις άκουσα στην τηλεόραση την κόρη του σκοτωμένου εργάτη, του Ηλία Ρουσάκη, να μιλά. Φοβόταν, είπε, ο πατέρας της. Και φοβόταν περισσότερο στο συγκεκριμένο καράβι. Όμως ο εργολάβος τους πίεζε να τελειώσουν τη δουλειά. Στο Μέγκα, περίπου στις 8.40...

Και σε ρωτώ. Είναι ανάγκη να ανήκω σε ένα κόμμα για να εξοργιστώ με την κατάσταση που κατήγγειλε το μαυροντυμένο κορίτσι; Δεν αρκεί να έχω καρδιά; Ούτε αρκεί πως έβγαλα κάποτε κι εγώ το ψωμί μου σε γκαζάδικα; Ούτε πως αυτή την ώρα ένα πολύ αγαπημένο μου πλάσμα εργάζεται σε αεράδικο; Ένα νέο κορίτσι γεμάτο όνειρα για τη ζωή; Κι έγινε αφορμή το ατύχημα στο Πέραμα για να μάθω ότι και η δική της εταιρεία είχε κάποτε ατύχημα εκεί. Τρέμει η ψυχή μου από την ώρα που το έμαθα. 

Αν λοιπόν δε μιλήσουμε εμείς, ποιος θα μιλήσει; Τα πορίσματα ή τα κόμματα; Αν δεν πάρουμε εμείς τη ζωή μας στα χέρια μας, από ποιον περιμένουμε; Κοίτα πίσω την τεράστια ματωμένη γραμμή...  Αν τα πορίσματα ή τα κόμματα ήταν λύση, δε θα μεγάλωνε συνεχώς η γραμμή. Θα είχαν βρει τον τρόπο να την σταματήσουν. Ή τουλάχιστον να την περιορίσουν. Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι που έχουμε όλοι μάθει να κοιτάμε τη δουλίτσα και μόνο και το συμφέρον μας. Το *"ωχ αδερφέ".* Κι αυτό είναι θέμα παιδείας. Δε μιλώ έξω από το χορό. Εργάζομαι σήμερα στο χώρο της παιδείας και βλέπω από μέσα την προβληματική κατάσταση. Φροντίζουμε να παραφουσκώσουμε τα μυαλά των παιδιών με γνώσεις αλλά παραμελούμε τον τομέα της διαμόρφωσης του χαρακτήρα. Δίνουμε βάση στο αν έμαθε καλή ορθογραφία και καλά μαθηματικά και όχι αν έγινε καλός άνθρωπος, άνθρωπος χρήσιμος για την κοινωνία. Ακόμη και τον τομέα της διαγωγής που κάποτε αναφερόταν στους τίτλους σπουδών, τον καταργήσαμε. Σήμερα μιλάμε μόνο για τις επιδόσεις του μαθητή. Αλογάκια σε κούρσα που τρέχουν να συγκεντρώσουν βαθμούς και μόρια για να μπουν στο πανεπιστήμιο και να πάρουν ένα καλό πτυχίο για να βγάζουν λεφτά. 

Και δε φταίει μόνο το σχολείο. Όλη η κοινωνία αυτό διδάσκει σήμερα στους νέους. Να τρέχουν για να κερδίσουν περισσότερο χρήμα. Ξεχνάμε όμως πως ζούμε στη χώρα που δίδαξε ότι πάντων χρημάτων μέτρον άνθρωπος. Όπως έχουμε ξεχάσει και όλες τις άλλες αξίες των παππούδων μας. Αυτές που κάποτε έκαναν την Ελλάδα θαυμαστή σε όλα τα μήκη και πλάτη της γης και στερέωσαν το μεγάλο πολιτισμό των αρχαίων ελλήνων. Ακόμη και τη γλώσσα τους καταργήσαμε και στη θέση τους βάλαμε την αγγλική. Γιατί; Μα γιατί είναι η γλώσσα του διεθνούς εμπορίου. Του χρήματος. Αυτού που σήμερα κυβερνά τα πάντα. Γι' αυτό έχουμε καταντήσει εκεί που καταντήσαμε. 

Είναι θέμα κομματικής προτίμησης για να το δεις αυτό; Όχι. Είναι μόνο θέμα μόρφωσης. Αυτή και μόνο μπορεί να ανοίξει τα μάτια του ανθρώπου και να δει πόσο ανορθολογικός είναι ο σημερινός τρόπος ζωής και πως οδηγεί τον άνθρωπο με μαθηματική ακρίβεια στην καταστροφή. Αρκεί λοιπόν να αγαπάς τον άνθρωπο και τη ζωή για να νοιάζεσαι και να ενδιαφέρεσαι. Όχι αγάπη για την αγάπη, αλλά με τη βέβαιη γνώση πως και η δική μας ζωή κινδυνεύει όσο έτσι βαδίζει ο κόσμος. Η δική μας και των παιδιών μας και των παιδιών των παιδιών μας. Μπορεί ως παιδαγωγό να μη με ενδιαφέρει αυτό; 

Ειλικρινά λυπάμαι που βιάστηκες να διαγνώσεις ως κίνητρο των τοποθετήσεών μου την πολιτική και κομματική σκοπιμότητα. Ίσως και γιατί ποτέ σου δεν έμαθες ότι πέρα από αυτά υπάρχουν και πολύ πιο σημαντικά κίνητρα. Ο άνθρωπος και η ζωή...

----------


## OLYMPIC

@Kapetanissa πολύ καλά & σωστά, τα λες.

----------


## sv1xv

Kapetanissa, σε ένα τόσο σοβαρό θέμα προσπαθώ να είμαι συγκεκριμένος (τουλάχιστον όσο επιτρέπεται) και λακωνικός. Αν εσύ ή άλλα μέλη εκτονώνεστε με γενικεύσεις και συναισθηματικά ξεσπάσματα, δικό σας πρόβλημα. Αν και η κακή πείρα μου από το ελληνικό Interner δείχνει ότι συνήθως τέτοια κατεβατά συνήθως δεν είναι αυθόρμητα ούτε αθώα. Και ναι, η επίρριψη ευθυνών μόνο σε εργολάβους και το ψευτοχάιδεμα των εργατοτεχνιτών είναι επίσημη κομματική γραμμή του ΚΚΕ και του κολλαούζου του ΣΥΝ.

----------


## MELE

DEN TO PAIRNW PROSWPIKA FILE KYRIAKO.AYTH EINAI H ALITHEIA KAI THN XERW.APLA EINAI MIA FRASH POY XERW.YPARXOYN KAPETANAIOI ME A...........
KAI............ KAPETANAIOI.EXW ZHSEI KAI TA DYO EIDH

----------


## Kapetanissa

> Kapetanissa, σε ένα τόσο σοβαρό θέμα προσπαθώ να είμαι συγκεκριμένος (τουλάχιστον όσο επιτρέπεται) και λακωνικός. Αν εσύ ή άλλα μέλη εκτονώνεστε με γενικεύσεις και συναισθηματικά ξεσπάσματα, δικό σας πρόβλημα. Αν και η κακή πείρα μου από το ελληνικό Interner δείχνει ότι συνήθως τέτοια κατεβατά συνήθως δεν είναι αυθόρμητα ούτε αθώα. Και ναι, η επίρριψη ευθυνών μόνο σε εργολάβους και το ψευτοχάιδεμα των εργατοτεχνιτών είναι επίσημη κομματική γραμμή του ΚΚΕ και του κολλαούζου του ΣΥΝ.


Και λακωνικά σου απαντώ κι εγώ: *Όποιος έχει τη μύγα, μυγιάζεται.* 

Μόνο αθώα δεν ήταν η προσπάθεια να επιρρίψεις σε μένα ότι θέλω να το γυρίσω στην κομματικοποίηση. Απλώς είχες ο ίδιος την πρόθεση να κομματικοποιήσεις το ζήτημα. Κρίμα και πάλι που παρά την καλή μου διάθεση να σου εκθέσω αναλυτικά τη θέση μου, δεν μπόρεσες να την καταλάβεις. Κι εδώ που τα λέμε... η απάντησή σου δείχνει πως ούτε καν τη διάβασες. Και ειδικά αυτό που έγραψα για τους εργολάβους, που αν μη τι άλλο συμβαίνει να ξέρω καλά καθώς στενό συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο είναι εργολάβος έστω και σε άλλο τομέα. Παρόλα αυτά δεν επιτρέπω στον εαυτό μου τη στενοκεφαλιά να λέω πως δίκιο έχουν μόνο οι δικοί μου. Όπως και δεν επιτρέπω σε κανένα να με συνδέει με τις κομματικές γραμμές κανενός κόμματος καθώς τυχαίνει να μην ανήκω σε κανένα. Προτιμώ να εκφράζω τη δική μου σκέψη ελεύθερα και αν αυτή συμπίπτει με το ένα ή το άλλο κόμμα, με αφήνει παγερά αδιάφορη. Με ενδιέφερε όμως να ακούσω επιχειρήματα από το συνομιλητή μου κι αυτό δυστυχώς δεν έγινε. Εισέπραξα μόνο ένα χιλιοειπωμένο τσιτάτο, τακτική που μου θύμισε ακριβώς αυτούς που κατηγορείς.

----------


## sv1xv

Τι να πω - απολυτη υποκρισια! Καθαρα κομματικες θεσεις, προσωπικες επιθεσεις και ταμπελες και απο πανω δηθεν ανεξαρτησια. Καθε μερα πρεπει να βλεπουμε το ιδιο σηριαλ στη χωρα αυτη? Ποτε θα αρχισουμε να αναλυουμε και να μαθαινουμε απο τα δυστυχηματα αντι να πουλαμε αριστερη πολιτικη πανω απο τα πτωματα των θυματων?

----------


## OLYMPIC

> Τι να πω - απολυτη υποκρισια! Καθαρα κομματικες θεσεις, προσωπικες επιθεσεις και ταμπελες και απο πανω δηθεν ανεξαρτησια. Καθε μερα πρεπει να βλεπουμε το ιδιο σηριαλ στη χωρα αυτη? Ποτε θα αρχισουμε να αναλυουμε και να μαθαινουμε απο τα δυστυχηματα αντι να πουλαμε αριστερη πολιτικη πανω απο τα πτωματα των θυματων?


ποιοι υποκρίνονται;; αυτοί που χάνουν αγαπημενα πρόσωπα;;; 
ή μήπως αυτοί που βλέπουν με τα μάτια ανοικτά και χωρίς παρωπίδες;;;
απο πότε η ελευθερη σκέψη και η απλή λογική ειναι αριστερή;;;;

----------


## efouskayak

Θα σας παρακαλούσα να συνεχίσετε την συζήτηση σε όσο το δυνατόν πιο ήρεμο ύφος όλοι... 
Είναι λογικό να υπάρχει συναισθηματική φόρτιση όταν μιλάμε για απώλειες ανθρώπων και ευτυχώς δηλαδή γιατί κοντεύουμε να τα ισοπεδώσουμε όλα. 

Ας ελπίσουμε οτι όποιος φταίει θα πληρώσει αν και δεν θα επιστρέψουν οι νεκροί σπίτι τους... αλλα ας φροντίσουν οι αρμόδιοι να επιστρέφουν όλοι οι άλλοι απο εδώ και πέρα. 

:???:

----------


## SPIDERWOMAN

@sv1xv

Μη τεκμηριωμένη η άποψή σου, ρίχνοντας βολές κατά της συνομιλήτριάς 

σου.

Υπάρχει τελικά λύση στο αποτέλεσμα ανεκδιήγητης

προχειρότητας όπως προηγουμένως ανέφερες? Σε ακούμε.

----------


## Kapetanissa

> Τι να πω - *απολυτη υποκρισια*! *Καθαρα κομματικες θεσεις*, *προσωπικες επιθεσεις και ταμπελες* και απο πανω δηθεν ανεξαρτησια. Καθε μερα πρεπει να βλεπουμε το ιδιο σηριαλ στη χωρα αυτη? Ποτε θα αρχισουμε να αναλυουμε και να μαθαινουμε απο τα δυστυχηματα αντι *να πουλαμε αριστερη πολιτικη* πανω απο τα πτωματα των θυματων?


Ξέρεις πόσο εύκολο θα ήταν να θυμηθώ τη γλώσσα των καραβιών και να σου απαντήσω στον ίδιο τόνο; Όπως όμως σου είπα και παραπάνω, είναι απλά ΘΕΜΑ ΠΑΙΔΕΙΑΣ. 

Καλή σου μέρα.

----------


## sv1xv

> @sv1xv
> 
> Μη τεκμηριωμένη η άποψή σου, ρίχνοντας βολές κατά της συνομιλήτριάς σου.


Η οποία κάνει ακριβώς το ίδιο, με τρόπο προκλητικό. Αυτό το "όποιος έχει τη μύγα..." είναι χαρακτηριστικό ψωμοτύρι των συνδικαλιστών όταν δεν τους κάθονται καλά τα επιχειρήματα.




> Υπάρχει τελικά λύση στο αποτέλεσμα ανεκδιήγητης 
> προχειρότητας όπως προηγουμένως ανέφερες? Σε ακούμε.


Για το συγκεκριμένο δυστύχημα είναι αργά πια: Οι άνθρωποι χάθηκαν.

Για το διοικητικό & τεχνικό μέρος της πρόληψης, υπάρχουν πολλά που μπορούν να γίνουν:

1. Ξεσκαρτάρισμα του χώρου. Παρόλο που γενικά δεν πιστεύω στα μητρώα και τα εμπόδια στις επιχειρήσεις, εδώ είναι αναγκαίο να ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο γιατί γίναμε Μπαγκλαντές. Ίσως και πιό αυστήρά από το Ν. 3551/2007. Συγκεκριμένα οι επιχειρήσεις κατηγορίας Ι να είναι υποχρεωμένες να απασχολούν Τεχνικό Διευθυντή με υψηλά προσόντα (ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ) με σχέση εξαρτημένης εργασίας (υπάλληλος) και ουσιαστική ευθύνη. Η εγγραφή στο Μητρώο κατόπιν επιθεώρησης. Υποχρέωση για πιστοποίηση των επιχειρήσεων κατ. Ι κατά ΕΛΟΤ-1801 απο διαπιστευμένο φορέα εντός Χ μηνών από την ίδρυση. Καθορισμός ουσιαστικών αιτιών για άμεση προσωρινή διαγραφή από το Μητρώο (όχι μόνο για τις ενημερότητες εφορίας - ΙΚΑ). 

2. Πιστοποίηση προσωπικού που εμπλέκεται: όλοι οι αδειούχοι τεχνίτες για να έχουν δικαίωμα εργασίας επί πλοίου θα περνάνε σύντομη ειδική εκπαίδευση και εξέταση με βάση το ΠΔ 70/1990 από ανεξάρτητο διαπιστευμένο φορέα. Το άμεσο κόστος είναι ασήμαντο, ήδη τέτοιες δράσεις επιδοτούνται από τον ΟΑΕΔ.

3. Αντίστοιχη εξειδικευμένη εκπαίδευση & πιστοποίηση των Τεχνικών Ασφάλείας. Δεν αρκεί το Πτυχίο και το γενικό σεμινάριο.

4. Σοβαρή τεχνική ανάλυση των ατυχημάτων και δημοσίευση των τεχνικών πορισμάτων, ώστε να γίνονται μάθημα. Αυτό είναι σημαντικότερο από την απόδοση ποινικών ευθυνών (βλέπε συνέχεια). Αυτή τη στιγμή ξέρουμε καλύτερα για δυστυχήματα στην Μ. Βρετανία από δυστυχήματα στην Ελλάδα.

5. Σοβαρός δειγματολητπικός έλεγχος των εργασιών από τεχνική άποψη ασφαλείας. Εδώ κάτι έχει αρχίσει να περπατάει, και με μεγάλη συμβολή του Σωματείου.

6. Απόδοση των πραγματικών ποινικών ευθυνών σε κάθε άμεσο υπαίτιο ατυχήματος, εργολάβο, πλήρωμα ή τεχνίτη με βάση το πόρισμα. Όχι προληπτική "σκούπα" συλλήψεων για δείξουμε έργο και να ικανοποιήσουμε το κοινό αίσθημα και μετά...

7. Βελτίωση των υποδομών για τις επισκευές σε προβλήτες (εκτός ναυπηγείων). Μεγάλη δαπάνη αλλά πρέπει να γίνει.

Για τα πολιτικά θέματα (φόβος του πολιτικού κόστους, συναλλαγές κάτω από το τραπέζι, εύνοια προς ημετέρους, διγλωσσία  κλπ) τι να πώ; Όσο η κοινωνία μας αρέσκεται να λειτουργεί έτσι, είναι άξια της μοίρας της και να μη διαμαρτυρόμαστε.

--EDIT--
ΥΓ: Για τα παραπάνω τεχνικά - διοικητικά μέτρα, είμαι ανοικτός σε κάθε συζήτηση. Σε κραυγές, κλάψες, κομματικές και συναισθηματικές γενικολογίες όχι.

----------


## sv1xv

Πάρτε και κάτι από τη Ναυτεμπορική:



> Τα δύο αδέλφια που είχαν αναλάβει την εκτέλεση των εκτεταμένων εργασιών, αλλά την είχαν εκχωρήσει σε υπερεργολάβο-ελασματουργό, υποστήριξαν ότι μετά από αυτήν την ανάθεση δεν έφεραν πλέον καμία ευθύνη για τους όρους ασφαλείας στις δεξαμενές του πλοίου.


Έ, όχι και έτσι. Δηλαδή επειδή ο μπατζανάκης μου είναι πράκτορας το παίζω εργολάβος κλείνω τη δουλειά αέρα και μετά, επειδή δεν έχω ούτε ηλεκτροδράπανο, την εκχωρώ στο γείτονα που δεν έχει τα δικά μου κονέ. Αν βρεθεί δικαστήριο να τους απαλλάξει με τη λογική αυτή, πάμε για φούντο ομαδικώς.  




> εισαγγελέας... εξετάζει τη γνησιότητα του πιστοποιητικού που είχε εκδοθεί για τις εργασίες με τη χρήση φλόγας, σε δεξαμενή του.


Δηλαδή πως είναι πλαστό; Μόνο αν ο Χημικός ισχυριστεί ότι πλαστογράφησαν την υπογραφή του, πράγμα που δε νομίζω να έκανε. Μήπως είναι γνήσιο αλλά εκδόθηκε "δι' αλληλογραφίας";

----------


## Kapetanissa

> Η οποία κάνει ακριβώς το ίδιο, με τρόπο προκλητικό. Αυτό το *"όποιος έχει τη μύγα..." είναι χαρακτηριστικό ψωμοτύρι των συνδικαλιστών όταν δεν τους κάθονται καλά τα επιχειρήματα*.
> 
> .............
> 
> ΥΓ: *Για τα παραπάνω τεχνικά - διοικητικά μέτρα, είμαι ανοικτός σε κάθε συζήτηση. Σε κραυγές, κλάψες, κομματικές και συναισθηματικές γενικολογίες όχι*.


Φάσκεις και αντιφάσκεις. Επιμένεις σε κάτι που κανέναν άλλο συνομιλητή δεν έπεισε και μάλιστα με τρόπο που ξεφεύγει από κάθε όριο των κανόνων ενός πολιτισμένου διαλόγου. Δεν ξέρω και ούτε με ενδιαφέρει με ποια "ψωμοτύρια" τρέφεσαι εσύ αλλά και δε δέχομαι αυτή την επίθεση απέναντι σε όποιον έχει από τους νόμους του κράτους το δικαίωμα να υπερασπίζεται τους εργαζόμενους και την ασφάλειά τους. Το ξεκίνησες δήθεν από τα κομματικά για να καταλήξεις τώρα να τα  βάλεις και με τους συνδικαλιστές. Αυτή λοιπόν είναι η ουσία; Ή μήπως η τεχνοκρατική αντίληψη που μας παρουσίασες; 

Για να ισχύσουν *όλα αυτά που ανέφερες ξεχνάς φαίνεται ότι είναι θέμα πολιτικής βούλησης* και όχι επιφοίτησης του αγίου πνεύματος. Παράδειγμα: 

Αναφέρεις ότι πρέπει να γίνει:




> 7. Βελτίωση των υποδομών για τις επισκευές σε προβλήτες (εκτός ναυπηγείων). Μεγάλη δαπάνη αλλά πρέπει να γίνει.


Αυτή τη μεγάλη δαπάνη ποιος θα την κάνει και επομένως και πρέπει να την αποφασίσει; Και γιατί δεν την έχει κάνει ως τώρα αν και έχουμε δεκάδες θύματα; 

Θα συμφωνήσω ότι *η κομματικολογία όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με το θάνατο ανθρώπων αποτελεί αισχρή εκμετάλλευση του γεγονότος*. Και κομματικολογία δεν είναι μόνο να κλαιγόμαστε για τα θύματα αλλά και η υπεράσπιση εκείνων που κάθε φορά επιχειρούν να ρίξουν όλη την ευθύνη στα ίδια τα θύματα. 

Όμως κανείς δεν μπορεί να εξοβελίζει το δικαίωμα των εκπροσώπων εκείνων που χάνουν τη ζωή τους να έχουν λόγο. Και μη μου αρχίσεις πάλι για τα τούτα και τα άλλα που βασανίζουν σήμερα το συνδικαλιστικό κίνημα. Και σ' αυτό θα συμφωνήσω. Έχει τα χάλια του αλλά δεν είναι θέμα της παρούσας συζήτησης και του nautilia.gr να το λύσει. Κι αν θέλεις, μια και επιμένεις στο σημείο αυτό, μια ζωή αυτό πάλεψα μέσα στο συνδικαλιστικό κίνημα. Να ξεφύγει από τις τανάλιες των κομμάτων και να αρθρώσει σύγχρονο λόγο τεκμηριωμένο που θα πηγάζει από τα πραγματικά συμφέροντα των μελών και όχι τις κομματικές προτιμήσεις οιουδήποτε ή τις προσωπικές φιλοδοξίες των ηγετών του συνδικαλιστικού κινήματος. Προφανώς και έφαγα τα μούτρα μου... δεν είναι ακόμη η εποχή μας ώριμη για ένα υγιές συνδικαλιστικό κίνημα. Τη μία με κατηγορούσαν για φιλοαριστερή όπως εσύ και την άλλη για φιλοδεξιά...  *Κουράστηκα πια από αυτή την τακτική, να μην μπορούμε να ακούσουμε τη φωνή της απλής λογικής. Γι' αυτό και επιμένω ότι είναι πρωτίστως θέμα μόρφωσης - όχι σεμιναρίων, άλλο η μόρφωση και άλλο η εκπαίδευση - για να βγούμε από τον κυκεώνα που αντιμετωπίζουμε σε όλα τα επίπεδα της ζωής μας.* Ξεκινώντας από το πώς διαμορφώνεται η πολιτική βούληση, πώς λειτουργεί το συνδικαλιστικό κίνημα, πώς προσφέρεται η ίδια η παιδεία... ως και τα πιο απλά και καθημερινά πράγματα. 

Πώς μπορούμε αυτό να το πετύχουμε; Αλλάζοντας ο καθένας τον εαυτό του σε όλους τους τομείς που συμμετέχει στο κοινωνικό γίγνεσθαι. Τόσο στην προσωπική του ζωή όσο και στην επαγγελματική του δραστηριότητα. Να γίνουμε υπεύθυνοι άνθρωποι και ενεργοί πολίτες. Κι αυτό είναι απλά θέμα προσωπικής θέλησης. Ούτε πανεπιστημιακού διπλώματος ούτε κομματικής ταυτότητας. Χρειάζεται μόνο να υιοθετήσεις ως γνώμονα ζωής το ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ. Και με πράξεις, όχι μόνο με λόγια. 

Μόνο έτσι και σε ένα βάθος χρόνου (είναι ουτοπία να νομίζει κανείς ότι τέτοιες αλλαγές μπορούν να γίνουν από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη) μπορούμε να ελπίζουμε πως θα αποκτήσουμε καλύτερα κόμματα, καλύτερο συνδικαλιστικό κίνημα, καλύτερη παιδεία...  Και γενικά καλύτερη ζωή για τον άνθρωπο. Αν δεν μπορείς, έλεγε ένας σοφός, να αλλάξεις τον κόσμο, άλλαξε τουλάχιστον τον εαυτό σου. Και για να ξεφύγουμε από το γενικό και να πάμε στο ειδικό...  

Σε άλλες συζητήσεις του nautilia.gr συνομιλούμε με τα νέα παιδιά που σπουδάζουν στις ΑΕΝ. Το αναφέρω εδώ γιατί ανάμεσα στα θύματα ήταν και υποπλοίαρχος αλλά και κάποιοι παραπάνω εστίασαν στις ευθύνες του πλοιάρχου. Τα παιδιά μας λοιπόν σήμερα διαμαρτύρονται για την κακή ποιότητα σπουδών. Μάλιστα αναφέρουν ότι από τον ίδιο τον Ασπρόπυργο υπάρχουν αιτήσεις μεταγραφής σε άλλες σχολές γιατί έχει καταντήσει σε χάλια απερίγραπτα. Πριν δούμε και κάποιο από αυτά τα παιδιά νεκρό σε ατύχημα ή στο σκαμνί για κάποια τραγωδία...  και λέμε πάνε αυτοί... δεν μπορεί να γίνει τίποτε πια...  μήπως πρέπει να στρέψουμε το ενδιαφέρον μας σε όσα καταγγέλλουν; Προσωπικά τους έχω συμβουλέψει να στρωθούν στο διάβασμα και να πιέζουν τους υπευθύνους της σχολής για βελτίωση των συνθηκών. Και να πιέσουν και το σύλλογό τους να ενημερώσει το ΥΕΝ ακόμη και την ένωση εφοπλιστών. (Μήπως είναι και αυτό αριστερή τακτική; χμ...  μάλλον για το αντίθετο θα κατηγορηθώ εδώ... ) 

Και από την άλλη... μαθαίνω από δόκιμο που κάνει το πρώτο μόλις εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι πως τον βάζουν να κάνει μόνος του φόρτωση και μόνος βάρδια χωρίς καν παρουσία ναύτη. Εντολή μάλιστα του αρχιπλοιάρχου...  Αν αύριο συμβεί ατύχημα ποιος θα έχει την ευθύνη; Ο δόκιμος που δέχτηκε; Μα αν αρνηθεί ή ακόμη χειρότερα κάνει και καταγγελία, θα περάσει σε μπλακ λιστ και δεν πρόκειται να ξαναβρεί δουλειά. 

Το ίδιο ακριβώς είπαν και οι εργάτες στο Πέραμα.Πως τους υποχρεώνουν να εργάζονται χωρίς τήρηση των κανονισμών ασφαλείας. Γιατί να μην τους πιστέψω όταν ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι ότι το ίδιο γίνεται και σε άλλους τομείς της ναυτιλίας; Παλιότερα, όταν κι εγώ ήμουν στα καράβια, μου ζητήθηκε να κάνω βάρδια χωρίς ναύτη (έχει γίνει μόνιμη κατάσταση αυτό) και ταυτόχρονα να κάνω και ματσακόνι στο φτερό. Διαμαρτυρήθηκα πως είναι παράνομο. Αποτέλεσμα; Έφαγα σουτ από την εταιρεία. 

Και μου λες εσύ τώρα ότι το να λέω τη γνώμη μου για όσα στραβά συμβαίνουν, σημαίνει πως είμαι τσιράκι του χι κόμματος. Κι εγώ σου λέω πως είτε από αφέλεια είτε και συνειδητά είσαι εκτός πραγματικότητας ως προς τις αληθινές συνθήκες που επικρατούν στους χώρους εργασίας. Οι εργαζόμενοι σήμερα είναι τελείως απροστάτευτοι, χωρίς κατάλληλη εκπαίδευση και χωρίς να έχουν τουλάχιστον τις πλάτες ενός γερού συνδικάτου πίσω τους. Ξυλάρμενα σε θάλασσα δέκα μποφόρ... Και είναι απλά θέμα χρόνου να συμβεί και το επόμενο ατύχημα. Γιατί δεν υπάρχει πολιτική βούληση. Και δεν υπάρχει βούληση γιατί δεν υπάρχουν πολίτες που ενδιαφέρονται. Αλληλένδετα και χεράκι χεράκι πάνε αυτά. Και πληρώνουμε όλοι μαζί το κόστος της συλλογικής αδιαφορίας. 

Να αλλάξει αυτό το τραγικό σκηνικό από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη είναι αδύνατο. Το μόνο που μένει είναι ο καθένας μας να αγωνίζεται να βάλει έστω και ένα λιθαράκι στη σωστή κατεύθυνση. Όπου μπορεί και όσο μπορεί. Εσύ σε όποιον τομέα εργάζεσαι, εγώ στην εκπαίδευση των παιδιών του δημοτικού...  Που όπως έγραψα σε ένα άλλο ποστ χτες εδώ και χρόνια ζητάω από τους μαθητές μου να συμμετέχουν στα προγράμματα της HELMEPA για καθαρότερες θάλασσες και ακτές. Κάποτε όμως που βρέθηκα σε παρέα αριστερών ακόμη κι αυτό βρήκαν να κατηγορήσουν. Είναι λέει των εφοπλιστών η HELMEPA...  Αυτοί είμαστε. Με παρωπίδες στα μάτια και περιμένουμε να λύσουμε τα προβλήματα που μας ταλανίζουν. Τα βαφτίσαμε κι αυτά κόκκινα, πράσινα και μπλε ενώ είναι μόνο μαύρα. 

Γι' αυτό σου λέω: Συμφωνώ μαζί σου πως η κομματικολογία είναι βλαβερή και ειδικά όταν πάει να εκμεταλλευτεί ένα τραγικό περιστατικό όπως αυτό στο Πέραμα, αλλά να το λέμε και να το κάνουμε πράξη. Όχι να παίζουμε μονόπλευρα κατηγορώντας συγκεκριμένα κόμματα. Και κυρίως να αναρωτηθούμε πρώτα ο καθένας για τις δικές του ευθύνες και μετά για των άλλων.

----------


## Azzos

Kapetanisa POSA XRONIA KANEIS EPISKEYES sthn ellada kai sto eksoteriko??

----------


## sv1xv

Έχει νόημα να σχολιάσω αυτό το κοινωνικό μανιφέστο; Μάλλον όχι. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να αναλύσεις ένα πρόβλημα ρεαλιστικά χωρίς κομματικές παρωπίδες.

----------


## Azzos

> Έχει νόημα να σχολιάσω αυτό το κοινωνικό μανιφέστο; Μάλλον όχι. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να αναλύσεις ένα πρόβλημα ρεαλιστικά χωρίς κομματικές παρωπίδες.


File mou den mporeis na deis to 8ema mono 8eoritika (POLITIKOI & DIMOSIOGRAFOI)...prepei na blepoume kai otan xorebeis mesa sto xoro...naytikoi...an 8elete na ta leme ta syka syka kai thn skafi skafi...prepei na milisoun atoma pou exoun doulepsei se ploia kai idika se episkeues (arximixanikoi,paxymetrites,protoi mixanikoi, ktl ktl)...atoma sthn moutzoura....kai oxi kapioi ergatopateres.....

----------


## Kapetanissa

> Έχει νόημα να σχολιάσω αυτό το κοινωνικό μανιφέστο; Μάλλον όχι. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να αναλύσεις ένα πρόβλημα ρεαλιστικά χωρίς κομματικές παρωπίδες.


Πάλι δε διάβασες τι έγραψα. Οκ... φταίω κι εγώ που γράφω πολλά. Αλλά τουλάχιστον διάβασε αυτό: Τίποτε δεν αλλάζει στην κοινωνία παρά από την ίδια την κοινωνία. Δεν είναι κομματική θεωρία αυτή, πόρισμα της επιστήμης είναι. Έξω από τις κομματικές υπάρχουν και άλλες παρωπίδες που δεν αφήνουν να δει κάποιος ολόπλευρα ένα πρόβλημα. Τεχνοκρατικά και μόνο δεν πρόκειται να βρεθεί λύση στα ατυχήματα ούτε στο Πέραμα ούτε πουθενά. Γιατί υπεισέρχεται πάντα ο ανθρώπινος παράγοντας και ο άνθρωπος δεν είναι αντικείμενο της τεχνολογίας αλλά των ανθρωπιστικών επιστημών. 

Azzos, τι εννοείς κάνω επισκευές;;;  Αν εργάζομαι σε συνεργείο επισκευών; Συγνώμη αλλά δεν κατάλαβα την ερώτηση. Όπως έχω αναφέρει πάντως και πιο πάνω έχω εργαστεί σε καράβια ως πλήρωμα και φυσικά έχω πάρει μέρος και στις επισκευές τους στο βαθμό που αυτό ήταν μέσα στα καθήκοντά μου, είτε σε λιμάνι είτε και εν πλω.

----------


## Azzos

> Πάλι δε διάβασες τι έγραψα. Οκ... φταίω κι εγώ που γράφω πολλά. Αλλά τουλάχιστον διάβασε αυτό: Τίποτε δεν αλλάζει στην κοινωνία παρά από την ίδια την κοινωνία. Δεν είναι κομματική θεωρία αυτή, πόρισμα της επιστήμης είναι. Έξω από τις κομματικές υπάρχουν και άλλες παρωπίδες που δεν αφήνουν να δει κάποιος ολόπλευρα ένα πρόβλημα. Τεχνοκρατικά και μόνο δεν πρόκειται να βρεθεί λύση στα ατυχήματα ούτε στο Πέραμα ούτε πουθενά. Γιατί υπεισέρχεται πάντα ο ανθρώπινος παράγοντας και ο άνθρωπος δεν είναι αντικείμενο της τεχνολογίας αλλά των ανθρωπιστικών επιστημών. 
> 
> Azzos, τι εννοείς κάνω επισκευές;;; Αν εργάζομαι σε συνεργείο επισκευών; Συγνώμη αλλά δεν κατάλαβα την ερώτηση. Όπως έχω αναφέρει πάντως και πιο πάνω έχω εργαστεί σε καράβια ως πλήρωμα και φυσικά έχω πάρει μέρος και στις επισκευές τους στο βαθμό που αυτό ήταν μέσα στα καθήκοντά μου, είτε σε λιμάνι είτε και εν πλω.


 
Akribos...an exeis doulepsi mesa se deksamenes kai den ka8ese mesa sto grafeio....na lado8eis kai na moutzoro8eis...na deis thn piesi...kai ta la8i pou mporei na ginoun...kai milame gia thn zoh mas....pigene na deis sthn Kina sthn Korea akoma kai sto perama mesa skaramanga....mhn blepoume mono ton paragonta efoplisti...skepsou an hsouna esy se afthn thn 8esi...akolou8is kanones...an omos aftoi pou douleboun mesa den tous akolou8oun???An 8imase otan hsouna mesa sth sxoli mas elegan "PREPEI NA PERPATAS TO BAPORI"...opios thn katalabe thn koubenta exei paei mprosta...

----------


## sv1xv

> Τεχνοκρατικά και μόνο δεν πρόκειται να βρεθεί λύση στα ατυχήματα ούτε στο Πέραμα ούτε πουθενά. Γιατί υπεισέρχεται πάντα ο ανθρώπινος παράγοντας και ο άνθρωπος δεν είναι αντικείμενο της τεχνολογίας αλλά των ανθρωπιστικών επιστημών.


Σε αυτή τη σαφή θέση μπορώ να απαντήσω: Μέχρι να φτάσουμε στο επίπεδο τελειότητας που αναφέρεις και καταφέρουμε να απομονώσουμε τα λαμόγια θα πάρει χρόνο. Αν ξεκινήσουμε με συναίνεση σήμερα θα πάρει δυο γενιές. Μέχρι τότε όμως μόνο οργανωμένα τεχνικά και διοικητικά μέτρα μπορούν να σώσουν μερικές ζωές. Αλλά και μετά η τεχνολογία (με την ευρύτερη έννοια) και η επαγγελματική κατάρτιση θα δίνει τις απαντήσεις πως ακριβώς να αποφεύγονται οι πάντα υπαρκτοί κίνδυνοι.

EDIT
Σχετικά με τις υποχρεώσεις του κυρίου του έργου που δεν εκχωρούνται (όπως ισχυρίζοντα τα "δυο αδέλφια") αναφέρει σχετικά το άρθρο 5 το ΠΔ 70/1990. Δυστυχώς το έχω σε φωτοτυπία και δεν μπορούσα να το περάσω εδώ. Δείτε όμως αυτό το link: http://www.elinyae.gr/el/item_detail...5&item_id=1854

----------


## Kapetanissa

> Akribos...an exeis doulepsi mesa se deksamenes kai den ka8ese mesa sto grafeio....na lado8eis kai na moutzoro8eis...na deis thn piesi...kai ta la8i pou mporei na ginoun...kai milame gia thn zoh mas....pigene na deis sthn Kina sthn Korea akoma kai sto perama mesa skaramanga....mhn blepoume mono ton paragonta efoplisti...skepsou an hsouna esy se afthn thn 8esi...akolou8is kanones...an omos aftoi pou douleboun mesa den tous akolou8oun???An 8imase otan hsouna mesa sth sxoli mas elegan "PREPEI NA PERPATAS TO BAPORI"...opios thn katalabe thn koubenta exei paei mprosta...


Στη δική μου σχολή δε θυμάμαι να μας είπαν αυτή την κουβέντα και ας είχαμε αρκετούς καθηγητές από το ΚΕΣΕΝ μια και εκεί στεγαζόμαστε. Τι σημασία όμως έχει αν ο ένας περπατάει το βαπόρι και άλλοι όχι; Και λες για τον παράγοντα γραφείο και εφοπλιστής. Ας μην κρυβόμαστε, παίζει κι αυτός ρόλο και μάλιστα τεράστιο. Από το πώς φροντίζει το καράβι, τι ηλικίας καράβια έχει, τι πληρώματα επιλέγει κλπ. 

Παράδειγμα... πριν λίγες μέρες έφυγε με μία από τις καλύτερες εταιρείες που έχουμε σήμερα μια φίλη. Πριν μπαρκάρει την πέρασαν σεμινάριο για τα γκαζόμετρα και θυμάμαι την κουβέντα της πως και πέρυσι το παρακολούθησε αλλά μια ακόμη φορά δε βλάπτει. Γιατί κρατάς ανθρώπινες ζωές στα χέρια σου μ' αυτό το μαραφέτι... 

Δυο και τρεις φορές μέτραγα πέρυσι, μου είπε, όταν με έστελναν να ελέγξω και να δώσω το οκ να κατεβούν άνθρωποι... 

Αν πρόσεξες στο Πέραμα ο Γραμματικός ήταν Φιλιππινέζος. Αυτός δεν ήξερε να πάρει το γκαζόμετρο και να ελέγξει; Δεν ήξερε αυτό που ξέρει ακόμη και μία σπουδάστρια του Ασπροπύργου που ακόμη δεν πήρε πτυχίο; 

Και δεν είναι ο Ασπρόπυργος που της το έμαθε αλλά η εταιρεία της που δείχνει μεγάλη προσήλωση στους κανονισμούς ασφαλείας. 

Και το ίδιο μπορώ να πω κι εγώ για τον καιρό που ταξίδευα. Η εταιρεία του Ωνάση ήταν μακράν όλων των άλλων που εργάστηκα. Το ίδιο και οι άνθρωποι που δούλευαν μέσα. Μη μου λες λοιπόν ότι δεν παίζει ρόλο η εταιρεία και ο εφοπλιστής... Χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει πως και στην καλύτερη εταιρεία δεν μπορεί να προκληθεί ατύχημα από την απροσεξία ακόμη και του τζόβενου... Κανείς δε λέει επίσης ότι δεν υπάρχει και τυχαίος παράγοντας. Σε γενικές γραμμές όμως είναι πολύ λιγότερα τα ατυχήματα στις σοβαρές εταιρείες και βέβαια εκεί θα βρεις και καλύτερα πληρώματα και καλύτερα συνεργεία.

----------


## Azzos

telika kseroume thn etia tou 8anatou??pou doulebane oi ergateS??ti douleia kanane?
pos thn kanane?epimeno omos pali....diaforetika einai na doulebeis apo 8esi grafeiou kai diaforetika mesa sto karabi...pistepse me...kai idika mesa stis deksamenes...

----------


## sv1xv

> telika kseroume thn etia tou 8anatou??pou doulebane oi ergateS??ti douleia kanane? pos thn kanane?


Ως συνήθως ακούμε πολλά λόγια και λίγες πληροφορίες. Από ότι προκύπτει από δημοσιεύματα πρέπει να έχουμε τουλάχιστον ένα θάνατο από κακώσεις και τουλάχιστον ενα από ασφυξία. Το μόνο απόσπασμα με κάποιες σαφείς πληροφορίες είναι το ακόλουθο από τη Ναυτεμπορική του Σαββάτου:




> Η πυρκαγιά εκδηλώθηκε στα διπύθμενα του δεξαμενοπλοίου, όπου εργάζονταν μέλη συνεργείου επισκευών, τα οποία εκτελούσαν ελασματουργικές εργασίες με χρήση φλόγας. Μάλιστα το άψυχο σώμα του πρώτου εργαζόμενου βρέθηκε και ανασύρθηκε σφηνωμένο στην ανθρωποθυρίδα. 
> 
> Σύμφωνα με τα πρώτα στοιχεία των ερευνών αν έγινε έκρηξη ήταν σχετικά μικρής ισχύος. Σημειώνεται ότι είχε εκδοθεί πιστοποιητικό gas free μία ώρα πριν ξεσπάσει η πυρκαγιά, ενώ εξετάζεται και τον αν ήταν απαραίτητο εκείνη τη στιγμή να υπάρχει παρουσία τεχνικού ασφαλείας στο πλοίο. Επίσης με βάση τις πρώτες μαρτυρίες ενδέχεται η πυρκαγιά να ξέσπασε από τις σπίθες που παράγονται από την οξυγονοκόλληση. 
> 
> Διερευνάται δηλαδή η περίπτωση, και πάντα με βάση πρώτες μαρτυρίες οι σπίθες να έπεφταν στο σωλήνα με το προπάνιο για την οξυγονοκόλληση και να τον έκαψε σταδιακά, και να ακολούθησε μία μικρή έκρηξη και η πυρκαγιά. 
> 
> Ενδεχομένως να έπαιξε ρόλο και η ειδική επένδυση των πλοίων αυτού του τύπου, όπως πιθανώς και οι μπογιές.

----------


## Azzos

Σύμφωνα με τα πρώτα στοιχεία των ερευνών αν έγινε έκρηξη ήταν σχετικά μικρής ισχύος. Σημειώνεται ότι είχε εκδοθεί πιστοποιητικό gas free μία ώρα πριν ξεσπάσει η πυρκαγιά, ενώ εξετάζεται και τον αν ήταν απαραίτητο εκείνη τη στιγμή να υπάρχει παρουσία τεχνικού ασφαλείας στο πλοίο. Επίσης με βάση τις πρώτες μαρτυρίες ενδέχεται η πυρκαγιά να ξέσπασε από τις σπίθες που παράγονται από την οξυγονοκόλληση. 


alo pirkagia kai alo ekriksi....ekriksi se void space???h kyria deksameni den htan fortomeni me azoto??mipos pirkagia sthn poliroue8ani (monosi sthn kyria deksameni)???to void space einai kai balast??mallon oxi...

----------


## Kapetanissa

> Σε αυτή τη σαφή θέση μπορώ να απαντήσω: Μέχρι να φτάσουμε στο επίπεδο τελειότητας που αναφέρεις και καταφέρουμε να απομονώσουμε τα λαμόγια θα πάρει χρόνο. Αν ξεκινήσουμε με συναίνεση σήμερα θα πάρει δυο γενιές. Μέχρι τότε όμως μόνο οργανωμένα τεχνικά και διοικητικά μέτρα μπορούν να σώσουν μερικές ζωές. Αλλά και μετά η τεχνολογία (με την ευρύτερη έννοια) και η επαγγελματική κατάρτιση θα δίνει τις απαντήσεις πως ακριβώς να αποφεύγονται οι πάντα υπαρκτοί κίνδυνοι.


Χαίρομαι που μου απάντησες. Ειλικρινά. 

Θα συμφωνήσω για το θέμα του χρόνου και μάλιστα το είχα ήδη αναφέρει σε ένα από τα "κατεβατά" μου. Και θα συμφωνήσω και με τα οργανωμένα διοικητικά μέτρα και τα τεχνικά πως μπορούν να σώσουν ζωές. Αλλά ακόμη και αυτά που υπάρχουν δεν εφαρμόζονται. Στο συγκεκριμένο πλοίο σημειώθηκε έκρηξη. Αν είχε γίνει σωστό γκαζ φρι δε θα γινόταν. Κι έπειτα άρπαξε φωτιά η πολυουραιθάνη που θα έπρεπε να είχε αφαιρεθεί πριν αρχίσουν εργασίες με φλόγα. Θα έπρεπε επίσης να υπάρχει έξοδος διαφυγής για περίπτωση ατυχήματος. Ούτε κι αυτή υπήρξε. 

Επιπλέον την προηγούμενη μέρα είχε και πάλι εκδηλωθεί φωτιά που κατάφεραν όμως να τη σβήσουν και όσοι έζησαν το περιστατικό μιλάνε για απαράδεκτη κατάσταση με γυμνά καλώδια και άλλα σκουπίδια εκεί μέσα. 

Τι να τα κάνεις λοιπόν τα μέτρα όταν μένουν στα χαρτιά; 

Και το ξέρεις και το ξέρω πως αυτό δεν ισχύει μόνο στις επισκευές των πλοίων. Αρκεί να βγεις στο δρόμο με το αυτοκίνητο και θα δεις όλα τα απίθανα. Εκεί τι μας φταίει που κανένας δεν τηρεί τους κανονισμούς; Πάει κανείς με το όριο ταχύτητας; Σταματάνε στα στοπ; Εδώ δε σταματάνε στο κόκκινο και έχει γίνει μόδα να κινούνται ανάποδα στο δρόμο. Και αν το λάθος να διαμαρτυρηθείς,  θα ακούσεις και τα εξ αμάξης στην κυριολεξία...  Με τράκαρε κάποτε ένας πιτσιρικάς. Έπεσε σε ένα στοπ πάνω μου...  Και ξέρεις τι μου είπε; Σταματήσατε απότομα! Αγόρι μου, του απάντησα, κοτζάμ στοπ έχει, δε θα σταματούσα; Με κοίταγε με απορία λες και του μίλαγα κινέζικα... 

Θα μπορούσα να αναφέρω δεκάδες παραδείγματα. Κοινός παρανομαστής ότι δεν υπάρχει έλεγχος κι ο καθένας κάνει ό,τι του κατέβει. Αυτό πως μπορούμε να το αλλάξουμε; Κοροϊδεύουμε καμιά φορά ξένους λαούς που πειθαρχούν σε κανόνες. Πχ Γερμανούς και Ιάπωνες. Και δε βλέπουμε ότι και οι δύο αυτοί λαοί έχουν σήμερα πετύχει θαύματα. Εμείς; Μια ζωή με τον τσαμπουκά και το πέρα βρέχει...

----------


## sv1xv

@Azzos:
Μόνο με τα στοιχεία αυτά, και μάλιστα όπως μεταδίδονται με σπασμένο τηλέφωνο, ας είμαστε επιφυλακτικοί για εξαγωγή συμπερασμάτων. Πάντως η πυρκαγιά σε πολυουρεθάνη που αναφέρεις είναι ιδιαίτερα επικίνδυνη σε κλειστούς χώρους γιατί στους 200 oC περίπου αρχίζει να εκλύει πολύ τοξικά αέρια.

----------


## Azzos

> @Azzos:
> Μόνο με τα στοιχεία αυτά, και μάλιστα όπως μεταδίδονται με σπασμένο τηλέφωνο, ας είμαστε επιφυλακτικοί για εξαγωγή συμπερασμάτων. Πάντως η πυρκαγιά σε πολυουρεθάνη που αναφέρεις είναι ιδιαίτερα επικίνδυνη σε κλειστούς χώρους γιατί στους 200 oC περίπου αρχίζει να εκλύει πολύ τοξικά αέρια.


Akribos...alo h ekriksi...(se LPG/LNG 8a efeyge olo to perama) kai alo h pirkagia (fotia,kapno,skotadi,asfiksia)...den 8elo na pistebo tous dimosiografous kai poso tous politikous...efkeria gia psifous 8eloun...

----------


## sv1xv

> Τι να τα κάνεις λοιπόν τα μέτρα όταν μένουν στα χαρτιά;


Μα αυτό δεν προτείνω? Όχι μέτρα στα χαρτιά, μέτρα που εφαρμόζονται και παρακολουθούνται. 

Και δεν είναι όλοι λαμόγια. Σήμερα το μεσημέρι ήμουν σε μια εξαιρετική μονάδα του χώρου, κατηγορίας ειδικών εργασιών.

----------


## Kapetanissa

Στο δημόσιο δουλεύω και ξέρω ότι δεν είναι όλοι λαμόγια όπως συχνά μας κατηγορούν. Κι άλλο τόσο ξέρω πως δυστυχώς υπάρχουν και εκείνοι που δίνουν τροφή να λέγονται τα χίλια δύο εναντίον μας. Το ίδιο υποθέτω συμβαίνει και στο δικό σου χώρο. 

Τώρα για τα υπόλοιπα...  Επειδή το "παιδί" μου να το πω έτσι...  βρίσκεται σε αεράδικο από την αρχή έπεσα με τα μούτρα και έψαχνα όλα τα στοιχεία που δημοσιεύονταν.  Ένα αναλυτικό άρθρο υπάρχει στο ΕΘΝΟΣ και όσα εκεί αναφέρονται τα έχω διασταυρώσει και με άλλες εφημερίδες. 

Απόδειξη πως σημειώθηκε έκρηξη αποτελεί ο διαμελισμός των τριών από τους οκτώ νεκρούς. Πώς ακριβώς προκλήθηκε δεν μπορούν να ξέρουν. Μπορεί και κάποια φιάλη προπανίου να έφταιξε. Συγκεκριμένα το ΕΘΝΟΣ γράφει:




> Σύμφωνα με τα μέχρι στιγμής στοιχεία, στη νούμερο 3 δεξαμενή, όπου έκαναν εργασίες κοπής με χρήση φλόγας 10-15 εργάτες, προκλήθηκε έκρηξη και αμέσως εκδηλώθηκε φωτιά. 
> 
> Οι *τρεις νεκροί που βρέθηκαν διαμελισμένοι* εντοπίστηκαν στο ίδιο σημείο, ενώ οι υπόλοιποι πέντε σε διαφορετικά σημεία της δεξαμενής.
> 
> Αξίζει να σημειωθεί πως ο *ένας νεκρός εντοπίστηκε στα σκαλιά της ανθρωποθυρίδας*, από όπου μπαινοβγαίνουν οι εργάτες στις δεξαμενές, δηλαδή ο άτυχος εργάτης προσπάθησε να βγει αλλά δεν τα κατάφερε και πέθανε πάνω στη σκάλα από ασφυξία.
> ......
> Τα ερωτηματικά που προκύπτουν για την προχθεσινή τραγωδία είναι τα εξής:
> Παρά το γεγονός ότι, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, *το πλοίο διέθετε πιστοποιητικό γκαζ φρι* (ότι ήταν δηλαδή οι δεξαμενές του ελεύθερες αερίων και ότι είχαν καθαριστεί), οι συνδικαλιστές μεταλλεργάτες πιστεύουν ότι πρόκειται για ένα ακόμα πιστοποιητικό-μαϊμού, από τα πολλά που εκδίδουν όλα αυτά τα χρόνια οι ιδιώτες, και πολύ συχνά άσχετοι με το αντικείμενο, χημικοί ναυτιλίας, που δεν ανταποκρίνονται φυσικά στην πραγματική κατάσταση των δεξαμενών. *Το γεγονός ότι σημειώθηκε έκρηξη οδηγεί στο λογικό συμπέρασμα ότι υπήρχαν στη δεξαμενή αέρια.*
> 
> ...

----------


## sv1xv

Πάντως πολλά γενικόλογα λένε, πυροβολούν γύρω γύρω και όποιον πιάσουν τα σκάγια. Αν πρόκειται για φιάλη προπανίου, πολυουρεθάνη κλπ, το θέμα πιστοποιητικού gas free είναι άσχετο. Οι "_ιδιώτες, και πολύ συχνά άσχετοι με το αντικείμενο, χημικοί ναυτιλίας_" δέν είναι και τόσο άσχετοι, αλλά χορεύουν σύμφωνα με τη μουσική, αν με καταλαβαίνεις. Σε όποιον δεν αρέσει η μουσική, βρίσκει άλλη δουλειά. Αυτό το "ιδιώτες" δε κάτι κρύβει από πίσω, έτσι δεν είναι? Κάποιος "χώρος" ορέγεται τη δουλειά για πάρτη του.

----------


## Kapetanissa

> Αυτό το "ιδιώτες" δε κάτι κρύβει από πίσω, έτσι δεν είναι? Κάποιος "χώρος" ορέγεται τη δουλειά για πάρτη του.


Μεγάλο παιδί είμαι, ξέρω πως πρέπει να κρατώ μικρό καλάθι με όσα γράφουν ειδικά οι εφημερίδες. Όπως και μια ζωή ισχύει το ο θάνατός σου η ζωή μου...  Μα τι περιμένεις; Δε θα έτριβαν τα χέρια τους οι όποιοι ανταγωνιστές; 

Σήμερα πάλι προσπαθούσαν από τα κανάλια να γλυκάνουν το χάπι λέγοντας πως πολλοί φορείς εκδήλωσαν ενδιαφέρον να στηρίξουν τις χαροκαμένες οικογένειες. Πχ να προσλάβουν τα ορφανά σε διάφορες υπηρεσίες. Ξέρεις τι μου θύμισε αυτό; Τον κύριο που γυρίζει στο σπίτι μετά από χαρούμενες ώρες εκτός...  και προσφέρει κουτάκι με κόσμημα στη σύζυγο. Θα μου πεις και να τους άφηναν αβοήθητους; Όχι βέβαια. Καλά έκαναν και έσπευσαν να βοηθήσουν. Αλλά κάτι θυμάμαι που μας έλεγαν κάποτε στο κατηχητικό: Να μη γνωρίζει η δεξιά σου τι ποιεί η αριστερά σου. Πόσο μάλλον τα κανάλια...  Φιλανθρωπία που βγαίνει στις κάμερες αποκτά άλλη σκοπιμότητα. Κι εδώ δηλαδή ο θάνατος υπό εκμετάλλευση...  Τι ψάχνεις; Μια πίκρα είναι όλα...

----------


## sv1xv

Έχουμε και μια εξέλιξη που τη θεωρώ αρκετά ενδιαφέρουσα (από τη Ναυτεμπορική):



> Επίσης, η πλοιοκτήτρια και η διαχειρίστρια εταιρεία του πλοίου κατέθεσαν στο Πρωτοδικείο Πειραιά ασφαλιστικά μέτρα κατά των δύο προφυλακισμένων υπευθύνων του συνεργείου επισκευών, ζητώντας τη συντηρητική κατάσχεση της περιουσίας τους μέχρι του ποσού των 2.000.000 ευρώ, επικαλούμενοι την οικονομική ζημιά που υπέστησαν από το τραγικό περιστατικό. Επίσης, ζήτησαν και πέτυχαν από το ίδιο δικαστήριο το &#171;μπλοκάρισμα&#187; τριών επιταγών ύψους 225.000 ευρώ που είχαν δώσει στα προφυλακισμένα αδέλφια.


Μήπως τελικά ο φόβος για την αστική ευθύνη μας βοηθήσει να σοβαρευτούμε, μια και είμαστε μάγκες και τις ποινικές ευθύνες τις "μασάμε"; Βέβαια, και για τους πλοικτήτες και διαχειριστές ισχύει το "ότι πληρώνεις αγοράζεις".

EDIT: BTW, για τον υπεργολάβο ξέρουμε κάτι; Είναι γραμμένος στο Μητρώο;΄

----------


## Kapetanissa

Για τον υπεργολάβο δεν έχω βρει πουθενά ούτε λέξη. Όπως επίσης δεν αναφέρουν το όνομα του πλοιάρχου. Για όλους τους άλλους έχουν δοθεί στη δημοσιότητα τα στοιχεία τους, από την πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία (Μάγκνους) και τον εφοπλιστή (κ. Πετρίδης) ως και τον εργοδηγό (κ. Γ. Τσακιράκης). 

Αφού όμως ομόφωνα εισαγγελέας και ανακριτής έκριναν προφυλακιστέους τους δύο αδελφούς Σουρλή που ήταν υπεύθυνοι του συνεργείου επισκευών, μάλλον θα αργήσουμε να μάθουμε ποιος άλλος ήταν εμπλεκόμενος. 

Τι τα θες όμως; *Από την ημέρα που σκοτώθηκαν οι οκτώ στο Πέραμα, έχουμε κιόλας άλλους τρεις εργάτες νεκρούς σε άλλους χώρους εργασίας.* (τρένα, φυσικό αέριο, οικοδομή) *και ένας ακόμη χαροπαλεύει* που δούλευε σε διάνοιξη σήραγγας. Και πες ότι και τους δικούς τους εργολάβους τους κρίνουν προφυλακιστέους. Θα αλλάξει κάτι; Λες ότι μπορεί η αστική ευθύνη να βοηθήσει να σοβαρευτούν μερικοί. Δεν είναι κακή ιδέα. Κάθε φορά που κάποιος εργολάβος αντί για το μεροκάματο στέλνει στο σπίτι φέρετρο, να υποχρεώνεται εφ' όρου ζωής να συντηρεί αυτή την οικογένεια που άφησε χωρίς προστάτη. Αλλά αν ασχολείσαι με τέτοια θέματα θα ξέρεις πόσα παραθυράκια υπάρχουν για να αποφύγει κάποιος και την αστική ευθύνη. 

Όπως ξέρω επειδή έχω στενό συγγενή μεγαλοεργολάβο δημοσίων έργων, πως όσο και να προσέξουν και όσο και να θέλουν να εξασφαλίσουν τους εργαζόμενους, υπάρχει πάντα και ο παράγοντας ατυχία. Το θέμα είναι να σφίξουν όσο γίνεται οι έλεγχοι αλλά δύσκολο το βλέπω με την επικρατούσα κατάσταση. 

Στο μεταξύ και *οι συνδικαλιστές του Πειραιά αποφάσισαν αύριο να κηρύξουν 24ωρη Παμπειραϊκή απεργία.* Συμμετέχουν *και οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι* ενώ στάση εργασίας θα κάνουν και *οι υπηρεσίες του Δήμου*. Όσοι κινείστε Πειραιά, ας το έχετε υπόψη αύριο. Επίσης θα γίνει και *πορεία στην Αθήνα από την Ομόνοια (ώρα 10) προς το υπουργείο Απασχόλησης.* Όθεν κέντρο κλειστό. Φοβάμαι πως ούτε έτσι πρόκειται να αλλάξει κάτι. Κι άλλες φορές διαμαρτυρήθηκαν τα σωματεία, τι άλλαξε; 

Το θέμα είναι η πολιτεία να πάρει δραστικά μέτρα. Και η δικαιοσύνη να είναι αμείλικτη όταν διαπιστώνεται ολιγωρία. Όχι τους έβαλαν στον Κορυδαλλό για λίγο και μετά με χρηματική εγγύηση βγαίνουν πάλι έξω. Αλλά για να αλλάξουν στάση και η Πολιτεία και η Δικαιοσύνη πρέπει να αλλάξουμε στάση και όλοι μας σαν λαός. Δική μας έκφραση είναι κι αυτοί. Δε λένε πως κάθε λαός έχει τους ηγέτες που του αξίζουν; Τη συλλογική μας ανευθυνότητα και προχειρότητα πληρώνουμε. Μια ζωή πατέντες και μαγκιά...

----------


## sv1xv

Αυτό με την προφυλάκιση είναι ένα πρόβλημα (και off topic εδώ). Μπορεί να ικανοποιεί την κοινή γνώμη αλλά μην ξεχνάμε ότι μέχρι να καταδικαστούν οι εργολάβοι είναι αθώοι και προφυλάκιση δικαιολογείται αν είναι ύποπτοι φυγής. Τέλος πάντων, δε θέλω να επεκταθώ, δεν είμαι ποινικολόγος.

Η αστική ευθύνη έχει συμβάλει ουσιαστικά στη μείωση των ατυχημάτων στις προηγμένες χώρες. Συγκεκριμένα, ο κάθε επιχειρηματίας θέλει να ασφαλισθεί απέναντι σε απαιτήσεις πελατών, όπως αυτή με τα 2.000.000 ή οικογενειών θυμάτων. Η ασφαλιστική εταιρεία τότε τον στριμώχνει ως προς τα θέματα πρόληψης ατυχημάτων με ουσιαστικές επιθεωρήσεις και μέτρα που αρχίζουν από αύξηση ασφαλίστρου μέχρι καταγγελία σύμβασης. Θα ήθελα να δω να επιδικάζεται μια καλή αποζημίωση στους πλοιοκτήτες για να αναγκασθούν οι υπόλοιποι να προσαρμοστούν.

Για τον υπεργολάβο ακούστηκε ένα όνομα αλλά δεν είναι στο Μητρώο, γι'αυτό ρώτησα, μήπως δημοσιεύτηκε κάτι.

----------


## Kapetanissa

Τελικά δημοσιεύτηκαν δύο ονόματα για τους υπεργολάβους. Στην Ελευθεροτυπία δημοσιεύτηκε το εξής:




> Και οι δύο υποστήριξαν επανειλημμένα ότι τη &#171;δουλειά&#187; στη συγκεκριμένη δεξαμενή, όπου θα άλλαζαν και οι περισσότερες από τις σωληνώσεις μεταφοράς του αερίου, την είχαν &#171;νοικιάσει&#187; στον *υπεργολάβο Χ. Κωνσταντάρα,* ο οποίος με την ανάληψη των εργασιών ήταν και ο μοναδικός υπεύθυνος για την τήρηση των κανόνων ασφαλείας.
> 
> Οταν η ανακρίτρια ρώτησε να μάθει πώς είναι δυνατόν να επενοικιάζεται η &#171;δουλειά&#187; σε άλλον εργολάβο της Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής Ζώνης, η απάντηση ήταν ότι *είναι σύνηθες φαινόμενο στα καρνάγια του Περάματος και της Σαλαμίνας &#171;άλλος να παίρνει τη δουλειά&#187; και άλλος να την εκτελεί,* ενώ τη &#171;μερίδα του λέοντος&#187; καρπώνεται ο εργολάβος που έκλεισε τη συμφωνία για την εργασία στο πλοίο.


Προσέξτε τι λέει...  Η ανακρίτρια αγνοεί το πώς είναι δυνατόν να επενοικιάζεται η δουλειά...   Και οι ανακρινόμενοι απαντούν πως πρόκειται για σύνηθες φαινόμενο!!!  Δηλαδή η ανακρίτρια αγνοεί τι είναι σύνηθες;;; Πάντως δεν καταλαβαίνω από τη διατύπωση αν πέρα από σύνηθες είναι και νόμιμο. 

Επίσης σε ένα μπλογκ της Σαλαμίνας, δημοσιεύτηκε το εξής:




> ΤΟ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΕΙΟ ΣΟΥΡΛΗ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΙΔΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΧΕ ΔΙΑΚΟΨΕΙ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ ΛΟΓΩ ΕΠΙΚΥΝΔΥΝΩΝ ΥΛΙΚΩΝ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΧΩΡΟΥΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ.
> ΜΕΤΑ ΕΔΩΣΕ ΣΕ ΥΠΕΡΓΟΛΑΒΟ ΤΗΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ.
> ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΙΣΑΓΓΕΛΕΑ ΟΙ ΕΠΙΤΑΓΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΥΠΕΡΓΟΛΑΒΩΝ
> ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΑ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΕ ΕΡΓΑΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΕΝΟΡΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΘΕΣΗ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΕΝΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΔΗΛΩΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΤΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ *ΣΤΥΛΙΑΝΟΥ-ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΥ*.


Υποθέτω ότι το Κωνσταντίνου τουλάχιστον είναι λάθος, γιατί και στην εφημερίδα Αλήθεια γίνεται λόγος για Κωνσταντάρα. 

Για τους πλοιοκτήτες πάντως που γράφεις, δε διάβασα πουθενά πως ασκήθηκε εναντίον τους καμία δίωξη. Μόνο στον αρχιμηχανικό της εταιρείας.  Ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία για την πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία (Μάγκνους) έχουν δημοσιευτεί παλιότερα στην Καθημερινή.

----------


## sv1xv

Δεν είπε κανείς ότι ασκήθηκε δίωξη στους πλοιοκτήτες, αντίθετα οι πλοιοκτήτες υπέβαλαν αγωγή εναντίον του εργολάβου. "Επιδικάζω" δεν σημαίνει "Καταδικάζω", σημαίνει ότι έγινε δεκτή η αγωγή και άρα ο εργολάβος αποζημιώνει τον πλοιοκτήτη το επιδικαζόμενο ποσό.

Μην περιμένεις από ανακριτές να ξέρουν πολλά από πιάτσα, αλλά βλέπε το ΠΔ 70/1990. Φαίνεται ούτε αυτό δεν ήξερε η ανακρίτρια.

----------


## sv1xv

Σχετικά με τους υπεργολάβους, μάλλον σαλάτα τα έκαναν οι δημοσιογράφοι. Υπάρχει Ν/Ε επιχείρηση "Αφοι Στυλιανού - Χ. Κωνσταντάρας Ε.Ε." στη Δραπετσώνα.

----------


## Kapetanissa

Βρίσκονται στο Μητρώο;

----------


## sv1xv

> Βρίσκονται στο Μητρώο;


Δεν ξέρω, δεν έχω αντίγραφο πρόχειρο. Λογικά θα πρέπει να είναι.

----------


## nikpapas

τα παιδια σκοτωθηκαν γιατι ειχαν κλειση τα acess [εξοδοι διαφιγης] και μεσα δουλευαν 20 ατομα .οταν κλινης τα acess, μονο ο τσιμπιδας ειναι μεσα το tank

----------

